

Steve Wozniak thinks Apple should make an Android phone - hnbascht
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-02/07/woz-interview

======
scotth
Apparently he doesn't. From /r/Android:

> I was at this interview, and he made the point that Apple 'could' make an
> Android phone, due to the nature of Android being open and free and all
> that, not that they 'would' or 'should'. The title of this post and the
> article itself mis-represents what he said. I'm guessing for the sake of
> sensationalism?

> Someone in the audience even stood up during the Q&A and asked him why he
> thought Apple should make an Android phone and Wozniak was quick to correct
> him and clearly state that he didn't think Apple 'should' make an Android
> phone, but that the option is there if Apple ever felt so inclined.

~~~
JTon
It's examples like this that make me question the validity of everything I
read on the internet. I think I need to adjust my expected signal to noise
ratio online

------
matthewmacleod
No, he doesn't:

 _“There’s nothing that would keep Apple out of the Android market as a
secondary phone market. We could compete very well. People like the precious
looks of stylings and manufacturing that we do in our product compared to the
other Android offerings. We could play in two arenas at the same time.”_

I get the desire for link bait and all, but really?

------
TazeTSchnitzel
"Boot Camp" for iOS would be really cool, though the nature of mobile devices
means it wouldn't work well unless someone went to the effort of porting all
the drivers needed.

------
bhouston
Steve is a great guy personally, and is all about the technology, but I am
never that impressed with his business recommendations. This is more of a
curiosity than sound business practice.

This is no different than recommending that Apple drop OSX in favor of
Windows, but that would kill Apple's profit margin and gain what exactly?

